# Digital Tv.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Anyone have a digital top box?

I bought one of these on chace.My area is not covered or so it says







Bought a box anyway because an I was told to try it anyway.Well it works just fine,I have loads of new channels


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I assume this is the "Freeview" system ... is it worth getting? I have no desire to get Sky or cable .. but hey if there are free channels









Anyone else got Freeview?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Alex's post made me curious... I checked on the freeview postcode search and just realised that I can't get freeview (which I already new), but when I entered a postcode for the other side of town, bingo: no problemo... I feel tempted to try...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

We have Freeveiw I don't think it adds much to the terestrial T.V but once you have it you don't pay any thing else.

What it will do is give you Bid Up TV and Price Drop TV and you will be able to bid on watches like Amadeus and U.S Polo with guide prices of Â£100's yours for less than Â£100 depending on the bidding, Where have we seen this before???

MIKE..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

OK, before I go any further, does anyone have freeview and think it's any good? What channels do you get with Freeview (I've only had Channel 5 for a few months now, that was worth the wait!














)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

http://www.freeview.co.uk/whatson/index.html

To see whats on Freeview, you all so get a load of radio programs.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've got satellite tv.

Ergo, some of the freeview stuff I get anyroad.

QVC "The jewelery channel" is good for a laugh. The BBC channels have some good documentaries on.

UKHistory is pretty good.

The news channels are worth having too.

Don't know about the other ones.

But, if you can get this lot for Â£80 as a one off payment, go for it.

A bit more choice than the "standard" five channels and costs a lot less than the rip off brigade.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I know you're after the watches on QVC and bid-up tv.

The history channel is o.k.

BBC 3 is good too IMO.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

There are a few good channels worth getting.I got a box for Â£40,so that has to be worth it.I got it for the CBeebies and CBBC channels for my young son,so it has paid for itself already


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pieter,I do think you will be able to get Freeview?If you want a few extra channels,buy the cheapest box you find(Comet was the best) and try it.If it works







If it does not then take it back,says its faulty







They will try to check your postcode before you buy if you ask for help choosing,so beware


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> If you want a few extra channels,buy the cheapest box you find(Comet was the best) and try it.If it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ALEX, THAT IS CHEATING, HOW COULD YOU!!

Second thoughts thats a very cunning plan, do you do this with all your purchases if you are not sure about them?!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't think I should comment any further


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Cbeebies, CBBC, that does sound very interesting, just think of the quiet hours on a Sunday morning







!

Alex, did you get the Strong STR5000T?

News channels? maybe... QVC? I MUST get it!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mine is a Thompson box,cheapest I could find.

Yes Sky sports news BBC news,QVC,Bid up TV.History channel(my favourite)Quite a lot including all the radio channels about 30 I think


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just have terrestial, no Freeview, no Sky, can't even recieve 5 in my area.

Apart from the news and footie, generally I don't watch the box at all.









I read the TV listings daily but there is never anything I want to watch


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Got cable TV and never watch terrestial TV.

UK History, The History channel, Animal Planet, National Geographic etc etc.

Beats Eastenders and Corrie any day.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Myself,I cannot stand soaps


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

So what is the best deal for a box???? What should we expect to pay ?

Namaste.... We AIN'T watching QVC.....







in this household

But







for CBBies and all on Sunday morning!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have it

It is worth Â£50 for a few extra channels for the grubsnappers and her indoors but does nothing for me









and digital radio too but it is impossible to sit in front of a text screen and enjoy Home Truths

Mine was Â£100 a few years ago







. Now the latest boxes have a card slot for some kind of pay as you view upgrade


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have freeview Thompson box - 80 quid

Basics at mo, but saw an ad other day. Website somewhere you can add stuff to Freeview for 6 quid a month. Can't remember the bloody name


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

We have a PAce and a Thompson set top box found the Pace better facilities.

The channels are rubbish in the main but the picture quality is very good.

The wife likes QVC but thats been kicked to the side now she has discovered E-Bay. Been forced to go Broadband though 'cos otherwise I couldn't get on the web as her machine was trying it up. Moral of the story, don't build your wife a computer and put a modem in it.

Frank


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got the freeview, content is limited, but at least it's free. Picture quality is excellent though.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Frank,

Rule with an iron fist.









"Sorry babe you can't come on to the internet at the moment, I'm downloading some security updates"

" We don't want any viruses or e-mail intrusions do we?"









Never fails.









I get all the "technical" jobs.

Not withstanding, I have a virus and firewall defense that is "paid up" until 2010 and I only need MS's updates.
















Someone doesn't know how "technical" I can be if it's in my interests.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Stan

After 37 long and hard years of happy married life

She KNOW'S when I'm lying. And anyway, her beds always warm

Frank


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have only been married 3 years,and she can spot a lie at 200 meters


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

3 years? Aw Bless









4 in August for me.

BTW remembered that digital tv site

www.top-uptv.com


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Will take a look at the site Paul


----------

